# Central PA Newbie



## SimonTuffGuy (Feb 15, 2010)

Morning All... Went out this past weekend with some friends to Ski Roundtop and went boarding for the first time. A number of years ago, I skied (skiied?!) a number of years back a few times, so I'm not a total newb to the snow... But boards are a different story.

Took their first timers lesson for the board and got a pretty good hang of things pretty quickly. Took a number of great spills down the hill though, and even 2 days later, my body is still sore! Hah. No pain, no gain... Right?

Anyways - Just wanted to find a decent forum to come on and get some ideas from.  So hopefully I picked the right one!


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

skip roundtop...go to liberty!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

i went to roundtop yesterday and i felt like the park was subpar to what it was earlier this year. but i agree go to liberty its my favorite place as of right now.

but im glad your back out on the snow


----------



## SimonTuffGuy (Feb 15, 2010)

Hah, thanks for the suggestion. Roundtop is 40~ minutes from my house, which makes it nice. Plus - I'm still learning, so I doubt the tiny hills at either of them are really that different from each other. 

BTW - I loved playing Space Quest as I was growing up!

On a side note. I picked up a board from my brother. We're pretty much the same height and weight, he hasn't gone out in a few years, so he said I could use it and if I like it, could have it for super cheap. I've been trying to get some info on it, but haven't been having much luck. The board is a Silence and it's got Liquid bindings and boots. The bindings are step in, which I've researched and found they are not the best solution... So I'll probably opt to get a new set of bindings if I do continue to board (I've got this thing with picking up too many hobbies and then not sticking to them!).

Am I able to use the "step in" boots with a set of strap in bindings? Or do I have to look for boots and bindings at the same time?


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

where in central PA are you at? specifically, as i want to touch you. just kidding...maybe


----------



## SimonTuffGuy (Feb 15, 2010)

TJ - I'm 30 minutes north of Harrisburg. Been down your way a few times to pickup some car parts for my Festiva. 









(Click link to see image - since the image wouldn't display)...

This was my little fun car for awhile... Parted it out and then built a sleeper Festiva with an Escort GT engine swapped in... And then recently sold that for a complete stocker. It's reliable and gets good gas mileage... It's the side car to my jeep Wrangler that I've been building.


----------



## RyCan3 (Feb 15, 2010)

Roundtop is nice. I go there 2 or 3 times a week. I didn't care too much for Liberty. Too many tools.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

yeah i guess roundtop is your best bet then.


----------

